
Why Buffer is the new 37Signals, and what it means for the "startup culture" - bjansn
http://t37.net/why-buffer-is-the-new-37signals-and-what-it-means-for-the-startup-culture.html
======
sogen
Thanks for pointing to the Buffer blog. 37signals' SvN blog has been on
inertia, lacking any good reading material, since at least a couple of years
ago. If they ain't going to put love in it they should have closed it too IMO.

